# How to pass FE/EIT Exam



## eitexperts12 (May 19, 2011)

EITEXPERTS is offering a free webinar on "How to pass FE/EIT Exam"

This webinar is absolutly free of charge, and the following topics will be covered.

a) How to study smart and not hard

Concept of time management during studying

c) why some candidates fail eventhough they study very hard

d) How to answer some of the questions without actually solving the problems

And many more

All you need to do go to

www.EITEXPERTS.com

and register

It is open to the public

S Jahanian

EITEXPERTS

President and founder


----------



## TonyM186 (Jun 8, 2011)

Great forum, helped a lot. I just wish you guys could offer earlier times.



eitexperts12 said:


> EITEXPERTS is offering a free webinar on "How to pass FE/EIT Exam"This webinar is absolutly free of charge, and the following topics will be covered.
> 
> a) How to study smart and not hard
> 
> ...


----------

